# sucker festival outing!!!!!!!!



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Just had a brain storm.. lets all go to omer!!!!!!!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

That sounds like a nice day fishing.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Do I have to wear a clown suit to show up?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll go !

I'll leave my WD-40 at home though  

(OOOH , I shouldn't have said that !)


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

Clown suits optional, but everybody has to have the requisite straw in the teeth and speak with a drawl.  

Heck, if 1% of the people here go to Omer, the town will never be the same! They only have about 6 people in the place total, so imagine the crowds!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

You've got to be kidding me. I'm only going if I can get on the barge that is always in the middle of the river. I've always wondered what the heck he does on that thing.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Havent fished there in years but I drive by them twice a weekend every year...sounds like fun!!! I have always wanted to have a big group to go with but always had problems putting it together. I wouldnt mind firing up the ol' smoker and filling it with a bunch of suckers...Lets get to work putting it together.


jp


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

if ya can spit chew juice to count me in.scary to say some my familys roots started there.post the day and ill try to be there


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

ok guys I was really jokin about fishing in omer for suckers.. but I do go down there with the sucker crowds and pop a couple steelies now and again!!! Love getting made fun of for wearing waders to sucker festival then walking back out with a couple steelhead....

sideshow


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

I read once that Omer was the smallest town in Michigan? 

Population.....


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

its small....


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I like to go to Omer, It's usually a class reunion for me. I also like catching hawg eyes and then letting them go. Man do I get some dirty looks.


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Golly Gee Fellas, youmakin fun outta my sity? The ice went out yesterday (feb 21st)about 1pm. The buglemouth trout should be in along with those shiney silver fish. Soon as I get done haulen in water for Ma's spring bath I might go cut a sapling,tie on some store twine and a saftey pin, grub up some worms and see if I can catch some. Sure has been a pain latley keepin those big green ones from takin the bait though


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

see all-yall there ! Gotta love the HEMP-> sign next to ziggys in/summer. I've got my crawlers,Carhartts,Copenhagen, & Bud fat !(lil' different than the P.M. eh ?) count me in.(steelies are more fun, but not as abundant)..GO Dale Jr. ..BG


----------

